# Gorgeous Crown Lids made by the North American Glass Company



## Raypadua (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I just picked up a load of mason jar lids and there are a number of beauties!  I'll start with a couple of gorgeous Crown Lids made by the North American Glass Company 
North American Glass Co., Montreal, Quebec (1890-1902)



and a peach colored lid which I do not know what jar this would be long to...so any helpful hints would be appreciated so I can find the right jar 



More to come!


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 15, 2018)

Those are great!


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 15, 2018)

It looks like the peach lid is in the style of a New Gem jar.  Although, I haven’t seen the peach jar to go with it yet 

There are another 5 or 6 lids that I don’t know which company they belong to yet.  They are pretty non-descipt and I haven’t found a good online resource yet for fruit/mason jar lids.  

Anyone, know if the Redbook shows good pictures and/or descriptions of the lids?


----------

